

Asynchronous Learning - bckmn
http://www.andjosh.com/2015/02/01/asynchronous-learning-bookmarking/

======
hashtag
I don't have any statistics to back this comment up but I think it's quite
common these days for people to bookmark stuff to read later except few do and
the list grows insanely larger by the day. This is base on what I've heard
roughly from Marco Arment off handed once and I believe I've read the same or
similar comment from one of the competitors to instapaper.

The issue then would be how much actually ever gets consumed and even if they
do, how much "actual" learning takes place simply by following up on reading
stuff. I'd argue most people bookmark stuff of interest, less so for real
educational value which in of itself is subjective at this point

